# 곁눈질



## Kvitebjørn

안녕하세요.
곁눈질이라는 표현에 대해 궁금합니다.
사전에서는 곁눈으로 보는 일이라고 나와 있는데요. 여기서 곁눈은 고개를 돌리지 않고 눈알만 옆으로 굴려서 보는 눈을 곁눈이라고 하고요.
그런데 제가 하고 싶은 표현은 곁눈질과 조금 다른 것 같은데, 고개뿐만 아니라 눈알도 돌리지 않은 상태에서 티를 내지 않고 보는 그 모습을 나타내고 싶거든요. 초점은 앞을 향해 있어도 옆으로 흐릿한 형체 같은 게 보이잖아요. 곁눈질 말고 그걸 더 정확히 나타낼 수 있는 단어나 표현이 있을까요?


----------



## mink-shin

대상을 피동형으로 표현하면 어떨까 합니다.

"나는 정면을 응시하고 있었지만 내 옆에 서있던 그가 무엇을 하고 있는지는 충분히 보'였'다."

딱히 그 자체를 지칭하는 단어는 저로서는 생각이 나지 않습니다.


----------



## Rance

학술용어로 주변시야(peripheral vision)라고 합니다.
반대로 우리가 응시하는 뚜렷히 보이는 중심쪽 시야는 중심시야(central vision)라고 불려집니다.
보편적으로 쓰이는 단어가 아니기에 딱히 추천드리고 싶은 표현은 아닙니다.
결국 minkshin님이 말하신 것처럼 에둘러 표현해야하는게 좋다고 생각되는군요.


----------



## Minjoo

딱히 표현할 수 있는 말이 없는것 같아요.
mink-shin 님 말대로 풀어서 설명하는 수밖에 없을것 같네요.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

답변 감사합니다!


----------

